# stopping  and restarting portupgrade



## nu2fbsd (Mar 29, 2010)

I started 
	
	



```
portupgrade -PR kdebase4
```
 but had to [CMD=]Ctrl-C[/CMD] and stop it now that I want to continue, what should I do, what command to execute?


----------



## p5ycho (Mar 29, 2010)

add the -w option to resume the process without cleaning the previous work.
and read the manual (man portupgrade), that's where i looked for you.


			
				http://www.gsp.com/cgi-bin/man.cgi?section=1&topic=portupgrade said:
			
		

> -w
> --noclean
> Do not "make clean" before each build.


----------



## nu2fbsd (Mar 30, 2010)

I did `# pkgdb -F`
and got

```
Stale dependency: kde4-4.3.1 -> libzip-0.8 (archivers/libzip):
libxslt-1.1.26 (score:21%) ? [no]
Install stale dependency? [yes]
```


----------



## p5ycho (Apr 3, 2010)

Well, don't.

just do:

```
portupgrade -PRw kdebase4
```


----------



## dave (Apr 8, 2010)

portmaster


----------

